# Sneaking a pet rat onto a LD train?



## FBT (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello everyone. In a few weeks I will be moving cross country by train. The problem is, I have a pet rat. Do you think it would be possible to sneak her onto the train in my backpack? She would be in a small carrier the entire trip. We have a bedroom, so I figure I can have her carrier out while we are in the room and have her hidden in my backpack when we go to our meals so that the sleeping car attendant doesn't stumble upon her. Is this a feasible plan? Or am I just setting myself up to geting kicked off the train?


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Jun 9, 2012)

No. NO. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

I hate rats and I assume I am not alone amongst millions of Amtrak riders.

Is it a gerbil or a old rat caught stealing cheese?

No Pets. Strict Amtrak regulation. I mean if you can manage to hide it go ahead, if you dont get caught its not a biggie, but do it at the risk of getting kicked out of the train.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jun 9, 2012)

Please, the poster is just pulling our collective legs (or at least I hope he is).


----------



## Blackwolf (Jun 9, 2012)

You are taking a risk bringing the pet aboard.

Policy is very strict and very clear: NO.

But, if you wish to chance your luck and sneak a pet rat aboard an Amtrak train that is your business. You may get away with it and leave the train with a smile at your planned destination... Or you may not get away with it, and leave the train at an unknown point along the line (possibly a grade crossing in the middle of BFE) and be met by a police officer while forefitting your entire reservation and accommodation. Basically, if found, you are kicked off the train anywhere it stops next. Your bags, tossed with you. Your money, gone.

It is entirely up to you on what it is worth. But if you are seriously asking us, the answer will always be *NO!!!*


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jun 9, 2012)

I know Rats make great pets as over the years I have had several. But even if they were allowed on a train, it would be very uncomfortable not only for the Rat but for those around her. They tend to become nonstop poop and pee factories when excited and unless you have a proper cage set up, the stench will quickly become overwhelming-not only for you but likely the entire car. On top of that all the jostling from being hauled around and the train movement will make her upset and miserable.

Now I'm curious as to what kind she is-White, Hooded or one of the "newer" varieties.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok are we talking rats as in cute hamsters or gerbils or rats as in field mice?


----------



## FBT (Jun 9, 2012)

Since you asked, a black and white pet rat. I personally think she is very cute. It's specifically bred to be a pet and sold in a pet store. Not something I found in a field somewhere.


----------



## me_little_me (Jun 9, 2012)

MikefromCrete said:


> Please, the poster is just pulling our collective legs (or at least I hope he is).


Is his name Hamelin?

http://fairytalenewsblog.blogspot.com/2009/08/science-of-fairy-tales-hamelins-rat.html


----------



## Gingee (Jun 9, 2012)

Make sure I am not on that train. If it got loose, I would freak out if I saw it.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 9, 2012)

NO WAY! Definately do not even TRY to sneak the pet rat in the train, you will probably fail and even if you are successful I would hate it! Besides, you were not very smart telling us about your rat before taking it on the train!


----------



## FBT (Jun 9, 2012)

Because you are planning on reporting me to Amtrak? What are you going to tell them? Some guy on the internet asked a hypothetical question?

We had made arrangements for her, but they got canceled more or less last minute and I have yet to come up with an alternate solution. If it was simply a vacation, I would not even consider it, she would obviously stay home.

For the record, if I did sneak her on, I would keep her caged the entire trip and out of public view at all times. Just because she is like a pet dog to us, I know many people do not like rats and would not consider exposing her to others, even if pets were allowed by Amtrak. At any rate, she's silent, you can't say that of many dogs. Nor would she be able to run amuck like some "service" dogs. Obviously I will have to find an alternate means of transportation for her, but my wife wanted me to investigate the feasibility of breaking the rules.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 9, 2012)

If you choose to argue, then I must relate that your chances of sneaking her on is 0%! So don't do it!


----------



## FBT (Jun 9, 2012)

Did you completely miss the part where I said she wouldn't be going?


----------



## Texan Eagle (Jun 10, 2012)

The first rule of doing illegal things is not to talk about doing illegal thing on a public forum




. Ok, you may think you posted as a guest so nobody knows who and where you are.. and it is likely nobody will give a rat's a** (no pun intended) over trying to track down who is attempting to transport as rat on a train but if someone wants to, I hope you know your IP address, and hence your location, can be tracked down.

If you want to break the law, its your life your choice, just like it would be completely upto you if you want to drive at 100 on a highway marked for 65, or buy alcohol at the age of 15, hoping nobody will find out. Do it if you want to but don't come asking if it is okay to break the law if I do it quietly sneakily without inconveniencing anyone around me. The answer is going to be NO! If you tell the cops Hey I barged into my neighbor's home and stole their jewelry but I did it quietly without inconveniencing anyone else so maybe don't arrest me, do you think its gonna work?

Carrying a rat, or for that matter cats, dogs, monkeys, horses, giraffes, dinosaurs.. any kind of pets on Amtrak is illegal. End of story.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 10, 2012)

Folks (especially Swadian) -- the OP asked a simple question, and ultimately got a simple answer and some advice. There is no need to continue to beat this person down with such vitriol!


----------



## FBT (Jun 10, 2012)

Yes, I know exactly what my IP is and where it shows I am from. I hardly see how ASKING how ill advised it is to try to move a family pet by train to try to avoid having two very disappointed little boys when we have to get rid of her compares to STEALING from someone. Like I said, we originally had other plans for getting her to our destination.

Thanks Anthony, you and OlympianHiawatha are the only people that have shown a modicum of kindness. People here have ultimately dissuaded me from taking the rat, but also from actually signing up for the forums.

It would have been one thing if people had said "this is a very bad idea, but have you considered X instead?" Alas, it seems that was far to much to ask of this group. We are big train people in this family, we may even know some of you in real life, but I don't see any point in staying to find out or to share stories or photos.


----------



## caravanman (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi,

I think you *should* take your pet on the train, especialy if it upsets ******* ! If you get discovered, make out that its not your pet and then blame Amtrak for having rats on the train... you might even get loads of $ in compensation!

Ed


----------



## Everydaymatters (Jun 10, 2012)

Again, this is hypothetical...If you did take the rat on the train, what would you do about the stench? It seems this would cause a lot of problems. Have you thought about how you would be able to keep the cage clean?

Just asking.


----------



## Henry Kisor (Jun 10, 2012)

This problem seems to have been solved, but I want to say that one of my sons had three pet rats (not all at the same time), all of the hooded variety. Pippin, Frodo and Bilbo were all quiet and polite, and remarkably intelligent as well. And they did NOT smell. There was no reek. In the wild these rodents may be loathsome, but as domesticated pets they are lovely. The downside is they don't live long, only about two years.


----------



## cirdan (Jun 10, 2012)

Anthony said:


> Folks (especially Swadian) -- the OP asked a simple question, and ultimately got a simple answer and some advice. There is no need to continue to beat this person down with such vitriol!



+1

absolutely in agreement.


----------



## cirdan (Jun 10, 2012)

Texan Eagle said:


> The first rule of doing illegal things is not to talk about doing illegal thing on a public forum
> 
> 
> 
> . Ok, you may think you posted as a guest so nobody knows who and where you are.. and it is likely nobody will give a rat's a** (no pun intended) over trying to track down who is attempting to transport as rat on a train but if someone wants to, I hope you know your IP address, and hence your location, can be tracked down.


I disagree. It was a perfectly legitimate question.

Anybody who has ever dealt with officialdom will know that some rules are strict with no exceptions and other rules may exist in the book but aren't really enforced 99% of the time. It is legitimate to enquire in which category a particular rule is, what staff attitudes are etc.

Officially it is illegal to cross the road as a pedestrian when the light is red. But many of us do it all the time and even if caught risk little more than a friendly warning in 99% of situations - but of course if we meet an angry policeman having a bad day it could be different. However, nobody would suggest tracking down one's IP number if somebody asked about that on a public forum. So please keep this in proportion and don't escalate it to something it's not.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 10, 2012)

I think it's rude for people to express thier dislike or hate for certain animals, or anything else, when that has nothing to do with the question posed. All responses should have been to the adviseabiliity of whether a pet, no matter what kind of pet, should be snuck onto the train since.there is a no pet policy.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Jun 10, 2012)

MikefromCrete said:


> Please, the poster is just pulling our collective legs (or at least I hope he is).


I tend to agree, especially since the OP was a guest and anonymous. :giggle:

I can't believe some of the comments which resulted here, from those who appear to be serious "rat rights" advocates. hboy:


----------



## Phil S (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow - this is both the funniest and saddest thread I've ever read here. Just my 2c worth.


----------



## saxman (Jun 10, 2012)

Okay, I'm going to actually answer the question asked.

You can probably easily sneak a pet rat into your room, if it is in your bag and no one can see it. In no way, am I encouraging you to do so. I'm just saying it can probably be done. I've heard of worse things happening.


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Jun 10, 2012)

saxman said:


> Okay, I'm going to actually answer the question asked.
> 
> You can probably easily sneak a pet rat into your room, if it is in your bag and no one can see it. In no way, am I encouraging you to do so. I'm just saying it can probably be done. I've heard of worse things happening.


+ 1. While not advocating it, I think it could theoretically be possible. From what I've heard here, it seems like your pet can be kept in a cage without either smell or noise. I don't see that big of an issue here. Certainly the people claiming that you will be tracked down by your IP address are just ridiculous, as Amtrak wouldn't really give a rat's ass (partly pun intended) about someone who is unsure of a "crime" he has yet to commit. I am sympathetic to your problem, and if you have to leave your pet behind, I'm sorry for you and your boys.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jun 10, 2012)

For the record, Mrs. Crockett never sneaks me aboard. Oh, wait... 

Chill people.


----------



## me_little_me (Jun 10, 2012)

Phil S said:


> Wow - this is both the funniest and saddest thread I've ever read here. Just my 2c worth.


Rats! You took the words right out of my mouse!


----------



## afigg (Jun 10, 2012)

johnny.menhennet said:


> + 1. While not advocating it, I think it could theoretically be possible. From what I've heard here, it seems like your pet can be kept in a cage without either smell or noise. I don't see that big of an issue here. Certainly the people claiming that you will be tracked down by your IP address are just ridiculous, as Amtrak wouldn't really give a rat's ass (partly pun intended) about someone who is unsure of a "crime" he has yet to commit. I am sympathetic to your problem, and if you have to leave your pet behind, I'm sorry for you and your boys.


+2. It is not as if the guest poster was looking to smuggle his pet black mamba snake on board.  One pet rat is not going to be an actual threat to anyone. Ok, it could bite someone. It is up to the OP to decide whether he wants to take the risk of bringing his pet rat on the trip and getting put off the train somewhere - or having his pet rat confiscated. Some here need to calm down a wee bit about what was, AFAIT, an honest question.

Amtrak has a flat policy of no pets, I suspect, mainly just to keep it simple. They have to allow service dogs by law. The baggage cars are not climate controlled and what do they do if a dog in a container in the baggage car gets loose and escapes from the train on a 1-2 day trip? But once they start allowing exceptions for cats, small dogs or animals in carry-on containers, people will push the boundaries with bigger dogs or exotic but more dangerous pets. Then a Congressman, hearing complaints from people with dogs just above the weight or size limits, inserts a rider into the appropriations bill that Amtrak has to provide checked baggage service for large dogs, direwolves, and armed pets with guns. (Just joking!). A simple flat No to pets on board keeps it simple.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 10, 2012)

AmtrakBlue said:


> I think it's rude for people to express thier dislike or hate for certain animals, or anything else, when that has nothing to do with the question posed. All responses should have been to the adviseabiliity of whether a pet, no matter what kind of pet, should be snuck onto the train since.there is a no pet policy.


I think you misunderstood me. I hate the act people "sneaking" rats onto a train, not the rat itself. So basically, I do not think the OP should even try to do it, because I do not like "sneaky" business. I was not expressing my hate for rats, and I think my answer does relate to the question, because I wanted the OP to know that he should not attempt "sneaky" business, which is exactly what he was asking about.


----------



## George Harris (Jun 10, 2012)

Ever heard the expression, "No harm, No foul"? I think that applies to this situation.

If the critter can be kept odor free for the duration of the trip, then I would be inclined to attempt it for the sake of the kids.

There are worse times of the year to risk being booted off a train. The person did not say which route. If the Sunset, maybe that should be re-thought. There is an aweful lot of empty space along that route, probably more than any other, and being out in the desert is not good for you or the rat.

And for those that are about to get me for giving bad examples to my kids, forget it. My baby is past 30 and I recently had a conversation in which I told him I would not lie in a situation where telling the truth could be rather expensive. However, I know and have been a couple of times in situations where I felt like doing what was right and what was legal were mutually exclusive. My point there is, do what is right for the situation even if you know it is illegal.

I will now head for the bomb shelter.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 10, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's rude for people to express thier dislike or hate for certain animals, or anything else, when that has nothing to do with the question posed. All responses should have been to the adviseabiliity of whether a pet, no matter what kind of pet, should be snuck onto the train since.there is a no pet policy.
> ...


And you misunderstood me. I was not directing my comments at anyone specific. Nor was it exclusive to this thread.


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Jun 10, 2012)

As with George Harris, I say go for it for the sake of the kids. I know how much these pets mean, even if they're small. I have 4 guinea pigs at my mom;s house, and it would kill me to not be able to bring them with me if I had to move. Especially if your portion is just 1 overnight, it would probably be worth it.


----------



## amamba (Jun 10, 2012)

Meh, I would probably suggest that sneaking the rat in this situation might not be so bad. But, there are definitely consequences to this which have been explained to the OP.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jun 10, 2012)

While it sounds like you have hopefully found a good home for your Rat, I would otherwise take her to a reputable pet shop with the stipulation they find a good home for her that does not involve the innards of a Python or large Monitor. At your new home, the kids can then have the fun of picking a new Rat, hopefully a baby. Please do not risk your trip or peace of mind by smuggling her along.


----------



## George Harris (Jun 10, 2012)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> While it sounds like you have hopefully found a good home for your Rat, I would otherwise take her to a reputable pet shop with the stipulation they find a good home for her that does not involve the innards of a Python or large Monitor. At your new home, the kids can then have the fun of picking a new Rat, hopefully a baby. Please do not risk your trip or peace of mind by smuggling her along.


That is exactly what we did with four guinea pigs when my job moved me overseas. My mother got the two dogs, which was a very good thing as one was a natural guard dog that met all visitors to her door.


----------



## gatelouse (Jun 10, 2012)

Easy--freeze, transport, thaw. Problem solved.

Of course I'm kidding. But seriously, if folks want to react with hysteria, please get the facts dead-on straight. I find it hard to believe that sneaking a pet onboard a train is "illegal"--i.e. a violation of law. Rather, it's a violation of Amtrak's policy. That's a big difference to me when I weigh risks.

Just because Amtrak is a quasi-government entity doesn't mean that you're automatically afoul of the law if you violate a company policy.


----------



## reefgeek (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm sorry, I have to say it.

Amrat.


----------



## Gingee (Jun 11, 2012)

So how are you going to get your pet to your destination?


----------



## SarahZ (Jun 11, 2012)

amamba said:


> Meh, I would probably suggest that sneaking the rat in this situation might not be so bad. But, there are definitely consequences to this which have been explained to the OP.


I'm in this camp.

Also, anyone who would actually track the OP's IP address to report them to Amtrak officials has _way_ too much free time.


----------



## A.J. (Jun 11, 2012)

is anyone else surprised the person is moving and doing so by train? I have a potential move coming up in a year's time (not a short distance) and it honestly wouldn't occur to me to do any of it by train. moreover, I have pets that i would want/need to take with me and i would drive them in my car. most people, i would think, have more than just themselves and a rat to move. I may be naive, but it certainly seems an odd way to do it.


----------



## Donctor (Jun 11, 2012)

A.J. said:


> is anyone else surprised the person is moving and doing so by train? I have a potential move coming up in a year's time (not a short distance) and it honestly wouldn't occur to me to do any of it by train. moreover, I have pets that i would want/need to take with me and i would drive them in my car. most people, i would think, have more than just themselves and a rat to move. I may be naive, but it certainly seems an odd way to do it.


Amtrak is how I move.

And to the OP, please bring the rat on the train.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 11, 2012)

Back in 1967, my family "moved" via train. My dad and one sister were already living in the distination city having moved earlier in the year due to his job transfer (and my sister getting a like transfer to be able to stay with the family). Since I was just a kid, I don't remember many details, but would assume my dad flew down to drive the car back or maybe they got rid of it and bought a new one once we moved. At the time (pre-Amtrak), we were allowed to take our dog and cat with us in a sleeper car.

Now here is a reason NOT to allow pets onboard, or at least dogs. Our dog went for a walk during a stop and got out of his collar/muzzle and my mom was told she needed to catch him within a short time or he'd be left behind. Luckily she did get him to come and was able to get him back onto the train before it left.

As to others moving by train. Not everyone owns a car, so a train, plane, or bus makes perfect sense. And if you're moving, you probably have a lot more luggage than you'd care to pay for on a plane, so the train makes more sense.


----------



## A.J. (Jun 11, 2012)

thanks for the interesting insights! I guess I am just accustomed to people doing it themselves, ie renting a uhaul, etc. must be nice!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 11, 2012)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > AmtrakBlue said:
> ...


All right, that makes sense.

BTW, I move by train, too.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 11, 2012)

Sorcha said:


> amamba said:
> 
> 
> > Meh, I would probably suggest that sneaking the rat in this situation might not be so bad. But, there are definitely consequences to this which have been explained to the OP.
> ...


You'd better be careful or our resident snitch might report you as an accomplice! :lol:


----------



## Steve4031 (Jun 11, 2012)

One thing that has not been considered is how this would affect the rat. It is an animal. It might or might not be uncomfortable or scared during the trip.


----------



## afigg (Jun 11, 2012)

A.J. said:


> is anyone else surprised the person is moving and doing so by train? I have a potential move coming up in a year's time (not a short distance) and it honestly wouldn't occur to me to do any of it by train. moreover, I have pets that i would want/need to take with me and i would drive them in my car. most people, i would think, have more than just themselves and a rat to move. I may be naive, but it certainly seems an odd way to do it.


The original poster may be young and does not have a car yet. Or does not plan to take the car with him because he (I assume the OP is a he) is moving to a city where he won't need a car. If young, he may not not accumulated the cra..., um, stuff, we all do as the years go by. Or the car is being shipped with the rest of the stuff by a moving company. His problem is how does he take his pet rat with him for the cross-country move when Amtrak has a no pets period policy? I don't know what the airlines or Greyhound policies are about pet rats.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jun 11, 2012)

Steve4031 said:


> One thing that has not been considered is how this would affect the rat. It is an animal. It might or might not be uncomfortable or scared during the trip.


If it was me:

I'd be darn careful about even opening its cage, let alone letting it out. Freaked out, scared animals can disappear in an instant into places where you'll never find them... until that certain smell starts up in a few days or so.... :huh: :excl:

And I wouldn't worry about any 'online' rats. :giggle:


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 11, 2012)

A.J. said:


> thanks for the interesting insights! I guess I am just accustomed to people doing it themselves, ie renting a uhaul, etc. must be nice!


Well, Uncle Dupie did pay for ours back in the good old days when corporations did that kind of thing.


----------



## Goat'sHeadSoup (Jun 11, 2012)

FBT said:


> Hello everyone. In a few weeks I will be moving cross country by train. The problem is, I have a pet rat. Do you think it would be possible to sneak her onto the train in my backpack? She would be in a small carrier the entire trip. We have a bedroom, so I figure I can have her carrier out while we are in the room and have her hidden in my backpack when we go to our meals so that the sleeping car attendant doesn't stumble upon her. Is this a feasible plan? Or am I just setting myself up to geting kicked off the train?


That's just nuts. Rat or cat or dog... no pets on trains per Amtrak rules.


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 11, 2012)

But Amtrak already transports and is run by bureaucRATS. hboy:

And what would you do if your roomette was next to someone who was illegally smuggling a cat?


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jun 11, 2012)

VentureForth said:


> But Amtrak already transports and is run by bureaucRATS. hboy:
> 
> And what would you do if your roomette was next to someone who was illegally smuggling a cat?


A couple years ago when I was on the _*Builder*_, a family had a "service" Basset with them in one of the Bedrooms on our car and it turned out the Hund was very quiet and well behaved and quite the source of entertainment at longer stops when one of the teenage daughters would walk it down and out to do its duty. Even many of the the Conductors would take time to pet the dog and hold the train for an extra moment or 2 if the dog hadn't finished.

But when the family reached there destination in Havre, it turns out they had also smuggled a cat into their Suite, keeping it confined to a carrier. But by the time Kitty was revealed, they were already getting off; so I guess there was not much the Crew could do at that point.


----------



## Nathanael (Jun 11, 2012)

Amtrak really ought to allow properly-caged small animals; every rail service in Europe does (except Eurostar, because Eurostar is stupid). As far as I can tell, every subway system does and every commuter rail system does.

Amtrak doesn't allow any pets due to laziness; it's easier to have a blanket prohibition than sensible rules. Amtrak is able to get away with this sort of restriction because most people have alternatives to train travel. Is it enforced? Probably lazily. Most people care enough about their pets not to take the risk of "smuggling" them and potentially getting thrown off the train without a backup plan.

(Though I would absolutely go on Amtrak with a pet fish in a large water bottle without even thinking about it -- most people don't seem to realize that fish are technically pets, so I'd be sure nobody would give me hassle.)


----------



## Eric S (Jun 11, 2012)

Eurostar is stupid and Amtrak is lazy? Those are the reasons they don't permit pets on board?


----------



## Nathanael (Jun 11, 2012)

Eric S said:


> Eurostar is stupid and Amtrak is lazy? Those are the reasons they don't permit pets on board?


Yes, those are the reasons they don't permit pets on board.

There is no sound reason not to permit small caged pets. Practically every system in the world permits them. In Eurostar's case, you can take British Rail (permits caged pets) to a ferry (permits caged pets) to SNCF (permits caged pets) or even a bus (permits caged pets) on the Eurotunnel shuttle (permits caged pets). There has never been a serious justification given for the prohibition.


----------



## Nathanael (Jun 11, 2012)

In Amtrak's case, for some trips you can get around the pet rules by travelling on Coaster, Metrolink, Metra, Sounder, MBTA, Metro-North, NJ Transit, SEPTA, MARC, VRE, or Tri-Rail instead (all on the same tracks as Amtrak) -- I believe every single one of these allows small caged pets, though I haven't checked every single one recently.


----------



## trainman74 (Jun 11, 2012)

A.J. said:


> is anyone else surprised the person is moving and doing so by train?


No, I've heard of other people doing it.

It helps that the checked baggage allowance is fairly generous.


----------



## pebbleworm (Jun 11, 2012)

The old saw rings true- "No one was ever fired for saying no"...


----------



## George Harris (Jun 11, 2012)

Nathanael said:


> Eric S said:
> 
> 
> > Eurostar is stupid and Amtrak is lazy? Those are the reasons they don't permit pets on board?
> ...


There is a sound reason. The SPCA and other animal welfare groups pushed to have regulations passed that required the place where the animals were kept to be temperature controlled and several other things. Welllll: Baggage cars are not temperature controlled, and even if there is an attempt to do so a lengthy period of open door would bring the interior of the car to whatever the outside temperature happened to be. The requlations added considerably to the costs and general nuisance issues in transporting animals. As to keeping them in the coach: Allergy and health issues prohibited that. So far as I know, animalas in the passenger cars, at least in coaches were prohibited long before Amtrak.

You could say that this is another example of the old saying, "The road to Hell is paved with good intentions."

Eric: There is no reason to be throwing around insults, either.

I have also done a move by train, but that was pre-Amtrak.


----------



## Ctim2 (Jun 11, 2012)

This has the high potential of being disastrous:

1) You get caught and put off the train

2) The rat creates an odor problem and you are caught and put off the train, Amtrak suffers and charges you a fine for cleaning the room due to health concerns (real or otherwise)

3) You show the rat to someone who makes a big deal out of it to your attendant who goes crazy on you, the train is delayed while you try to explain, and then you get put off the train

4) The rat gets out and is seen and killed by someone who doesn’t know it’s a pet and Amtrak get accused of having a rodent problem and you are left on the next train platform crying over the death of Socrates

Ctim2


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 11, 2012)

Has Amtrak ever considered making the new boxliner baggage cars heated in the winter and vented in the summer? Seems like there could be a solution to this problem if there was a will.


----------



## RRrich (Jun 11, 2012)

I have been looking for a way to justify taking my Maine Coon Cat with me on my next trip. I know that if he is a service animal then I am OK but Coon Cats have been bred to do two things - sleep and catch vermin. If the OP wants to bring his rat my rat catcher has a place with Amtrak. Perhaps he could practice with Miss Polly :giggle:


----------



## Texan Eagle (Jun 11, 2012)

Bring on the rats, bring on the cats, in fact...


----------



## EB_OBS (Jun 12, 2012)

This reminds me of when I was pretty new to Amtrak and I was working in the dining car on the Empire Builder. It was early and we were on our way into Seattle on #7 and the conductor downstairs in the dorm had a hamster in a box. I was like " what the heck is that?" He said another passenger had seen it in the middle of the night and he caught it. Nobody had yet claimed it so he was taking it home.

So somebody obviously snuck their hamster onboard and then lost it.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 12, 2012)

Texas Sunset said:


> Has Amtrak ever considered making the new boxliner baggage cars heated in the winter and vented in the summer? Seems like there could be a solution to this problem if there was a will.


Well I'm not sure what a boxliner car is, but I believe that the new Viewliner baggage cars will indeed be heated & cooled. Certainly the combo dorm/bag cars have to have it on one end, so it would be a pretty simple matter to just add vents on the baggage side too.

But again, I think that even the full bags will have some climate control.


----------



## Anderson (Jun 12, 2012)

First, EB OBS...that story made my evening.

As to the pet situation: On the one hand, I'd wish that a disclaimer would be sufficient to get them into the baggage car. On the other hand, I'm not sure about a pet being in a carrier for as long as 72 hours or longer (which seems possible with either a behind-schedule TE/SL run/one of the infamous blizzard-delayed Builders or Zephyrs or with the animal being checked through at Chicago). The big difference between Amtrak and virtually all of the lines mentioned is that while none of them tend to have runs longer than about 18 hours (BR doesn't exceed 12 hours at a go, and I don't think SNCF gets much longer). Getting a pet out for a walk from the baggage car is quite a chore...and frankly not feasible with any sort of reliability at any stop except possibly the "watering" stops for a few of the two-day trains (i.e. ABQ for the SWC).

As to moving by train, there are more and more young people who either don't have licenses or who just lack automobiles. From what I can tell/have read on occasion, it is a growing trend. Additionally, though you can't move everything this way, Amtrak Express does seem to be a cost-effective way to ship a lot of things from A to B, as at least one or two members have attested over time.

Finally, I've been dying to say this since the thread opened: I smell a rat.


----------



## Eric S (Jun 12, 2012)

George Harris said:


> Nathanael said:
> 
> 
> > Eric S said:
> ...


It was not my intent to insult anyone with my post, but if that is how it came across, then I apologize. I realize that at times it can be hard to convey precisely what one is thinking, particularly in short e-writings, so I recognize that my intent may not be what others actually read.

My intent was to question whether the belief really was that Eurostar and Amtrak have no valid reasons to prohibit animals on board, essentially whether "stupid" and "lazy" were just quick simplifications. You certainly raise at least one sound reason, and I believe a number of others were mentioned in a recent thread about bringing dogs (or other pets) on board.


----------



## haolerider (Jun 12, 2012)

Texas Sunset said:


> Has Amtrak ever considered making the new boxliner baggage cars heated in the winter and vented in the summer? Seems like there could be a solution to this problem if there was a will.


The only plans that I am aware of and have seen, are the plans developed many years ago to have a pet car for the Auto Train, sponsored by a pet food company or a pet related company - - - Purina, PetSmart, etc. the plans have been drawn and the car deigned to allow for an attendant, provided by the sponsor, cages for the dogs and pet relatd items for sale. The passengers could have access to the car during the trip and could walk them in the middle of the night when the train stops for fuel and water. It is ready to go; however it has never been strongly endorsed by Amtrak management. I believe it is something that could work and attract more of the snowbird market.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jun 12, 2012)

haolerider said:


> I believe it is something that could work and attract more of the snowbird market.



Oh sure, first its rats, now someone wants to bring _birds_ aboard? :huh:

^_^


----------



## fairviewroad (Jun 12, 2012)

Nathanael said:


> There is no sound reason not to permit small caged pets.


Actually, there is a "sound" reason: The SOUNDS those little critters make.


----------



## afigg (Jun 12, 2012)

haolerider said:


> The only plans that I am aware of and have seen, are the plans developed many years ago to have a pet car for the Auto Train, sponsored by a pet food company or a pet related company - - - Purina, PetSmart, etc. the plans have been drawn and the car deigned to allow for an attendant, provided by the sponsor, cages for the dogs and pet relatd items for sale. The passengers could have access to the car during the trip and could walk them in the middle of the night when the train stops for fuel and water. It is ready to go; however it has never been strongly endorsed by Amtrak management. I believe it is something that could work and attract more of the snowbird market.


I can see how that would be more practical as the AutoTrain has only 2 passenger stops on the route. Lot less of a risk of dogs or cats getting loose at interim stops while another pet is being unloaded or loaded in the baggage car. Still having people take their dogs for a walk at the fuel stop may have resulted in a lot of complaints about people not picking up after their digs from whoever owns the refueling stop.

However, Amtrak really has little motivation to undertake major initiatives to attract more passengers to the AT. The AT is frequently getting sold out for the peak northbound and southbound travel seasons. Amtrak can't expand the train, so as the AT approaches a persistent high load factor, why muddle their no pets policy with an exception for the AT?


----------



## Anderson (Jun 12, 2012)

Because if they can push the load factor up further, they can probably drive the fares up far enough to put the train in the black on an annual basis? I'll be _very_ interested to see what's in the PIP there this year, but that's the one train that might actually be able to clear that bar in the foreseeable future.


----------



## SarahZ (Jun 12, 2012)

reefgeek said:


> I'm sorry, I have to say it.
> 
> Amrat.


Two days later, this is still making me chuckle.


----------



## Anderson (Jun 13, 2012)

Sorcha said:


> reefgeek said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry, I have to say it.
> ...


*snickers*

I missed that one. Would that make the one that EB OBS saw back in the 70s an Amster?


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jun 13, 2012)

Anderson said:


> Sorcha said:
> 
> 
> > reefgeek said:
> ...


*OUCH!!!*


----------

